# Best Fold Flat Kindle DX Case?



## acushner (Jul 10, 2010)

I just got my new Graphite Kindle DX and want to get a case for it so it is protected. I want one that is leather, and folds back so the front of the case touches the back of the case. I have looked at the M-Edge ones online but see complaints of them being stiff to fold back and / or the strap the holds it closed getting in the way of folding all the way back. Anyone have a good suggestion? Thanks!

Aaron


----------



## lovesangelrn (Dec 28, 2009)

acushner said:


> I just got my new Graphite Kindle DX and want to get a case for it so it is protected. I want one that is leather, and folds back so the front of the case touches the back of the case. I have looked at the M-Edge ones online but see complaints of them being stiff to fold back and / or the strap the holds it closed getting in the way of folding all the way back. Anyone have a good suggestion? Thanks!
> 
> Aaron


I don't have a dx, but both me and my husband have k2s and we both have javoedge flip covers. Javoedge doesn't use real leather, but they do have soft leather-like material and their cases do fold back completely flat from day 1. When closed the top is held in place by small magnets, so there is no straps that get the way.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

I have two Noreve covers for my K2 which fold back completely without any 'breaking in' period. They are leather but soft along the spine so they fold easily. They also make DX covers and I would imagine they're the same. Noreve DX covers


----------



## Wisteria Clematis (Oct 29, 2008)

My Oberon DX cover folds back pretty flat, and also has a built-in system to allow it to be used as an 'easel' so the DX can stand length-wise on a table top--nice for reading at the breakfast table in the morning.


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

Linjeakel said:


> I have two Noreve covers for my K2 which fold back completely without any 'breaking in' period. They are leather but soft along the spine so they fold easily. They also make DX covers and I would imagine they're the same. Noreve DX covers


I have 2 Noreve covers for my K2 and 1 for my DX and they are identical in terms of features and folding flat. Noreve is my favorite due to it's sleek, streamlined style.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Try the m-edge Go! Jacket. That folds back flat because it doesn't have a strap.


----------



## clawdia (Jul 6, 2010)

I think the Go jacket folds so flat because it doesn't seem to have much padding to it, too.

I got one that I'm sending back because I don't think it's protective enough to suit me.

Lightweight, though, I'll give it that.  The Platform M-Edge is more well padded, but notably heavier.


----------



## tiggeerrific (Jan 22, 2010)

I have the M-edge Go Jacket on my DX and it folds back flat.And the leather is very soft very happy with it


----------



## Skydog (Mar 16, 2009)

Cases I have for the DX include Amazon's (original), Oberon, M-Edge and the Noreve (for the K2). The slimest form factor that folds back *completely* flat is Amazon's leather case for the DX. It is secured with a different and more secure hinge system that that of the K2 *and* the front cover remains closed since it magnetically adheres to the DX. (at least on the original DX case). The newest Amazon case now comes in various colors and an elastic cord has been added to secure the cover when closed.


----------



## chiffchaff (Dec 19, 2008)

I have the Octovo vintage leather case (octovo.com) for my K2 and love it.  It folds back perfectly flat.  Not much padding but the cover is stiff enough to provide good protection and overall it adds very little bulk to the kindle.  They make the same cover for DXs.


----------



## acushner (Jul 10, 2010)

I contacted Oberon about their DX cover and they said it won't fit  . See below:

Hi Aaron,

The new DX is thinner. We don't think our cover fits but Don is researching whether or not we can do strap adjustments like we did for the Sony readers. However, DX sales are very slow for us so this isn't something we're going to be jumping on.  Thanks for your interest.

Amy


----------



## clawdia (Jul 6, 2010)

This really doesn't make any sense.  So far, I've tried two M-Edge covers made for the DX (not specifically the graphite DX), and they both fit just fine on my graphite.  If these fit, why wouldn't the Oberon fit?

I bought a used Oberon cover from someone here on the board - should get it today or tomorrow.  Then I'll know for sure if their covers will fit the graphite, and I'll post to let everyone know how it works.

I'm not really worried that it won't fit, since the M-Edge covers fit.


----------



## Skydog (Mar 16, 2009)

clawdia said:


> This really doesn't make any sense. So far, I've tried two M-Edge covers made for the DX (not specifically the graphite DX), and they both fit just fine on my graphite. If these fit, why wouldn't the Oberon fit?
> 
> I bought a used Oberon cover from someone here on the board - should get it today or tomorrow. Then I'll know for sure if their covers will fit the graphite, and I'll post to let everyone know how it works.
> 
> I'm not really worried that it won't fit, since the M-Edge covers fit.


Well, it most certainly *does* fit as I have an Oberon on the DXG right now. The leather straps were never tight/taut with the DX, as was discussed here when Oberon introduced their cover for the DX. The fit seems just the same to me with either the DX or the DXG.


----------



## clawdia (Jul 6, 2010)

I just put my new DX in an Oberon - fits just fine.


----------

